# 2x Articles about female medics in Afghanistan



## Armymedic (25 Nov 2006)

Two good articles about medics currently in Afghanistan. 
The first about MCpl Angie Townsend, who is a company medic:

http://www.canada.com/topics/news/national/story.html?id=6a4abfac-3ffb-45cb-b7e3-46fc6fa1bdd4&k=76269


> Canadian women pull their own weight in Afghanistan's danger zones
> 
> Sue Bailey
> Canadian Press
> ...


And the second about Shannon Fretter, who is a medic on a bison amb crew.

http://thechronicleherald.ca/World/543271.html



> Nova Scotia’s hardcore medic
> Springhill’s Fretter brings both giggles, toughness to posting duty in Panjwaii
> By BILL GRAVELAND The Canadian Press
> 
> ...



Now seeing how both women are from NS, I have to disagree with Mr Graveland's assessment. My personal opinion is Angela is MUCH harder than Shannon in the military context (mother of 5 though, does trump everyone including me, on the home front). Stating that, both are very competant medics, and worthy of the recognition.


----------



## HItorMiss (25 Nov 2006)

Angie is one heck of a medic! and always smiling, never has a bad word to say and just generally keeps morale high just by hanging out and chatting. I have yet to meet a soldier that didn't want Angie as a medic.

Did I mention I believe 2 time participant in the Ironman?  Now that's fit!


----------



## Trinity (25 Nov 2006)

HitorMiss said:
			
		

> Did I mention I believe 2 time participant in the Ironman?  Now that's fit!



No.. Why don't you mention it!


----------



## Armymedic (25 Nov 2006)

HitorMiss said:
			
		

> Did I mention I believe 2 time participant in the Ironman?  Now that's fit!



I didn't, but you may. I believe she's done two, and missed the last one due to operations.


----------



## HItorMiss (25 Nov 2006)

Honestly in my experience Best female medic heck might be the best medic I have ever had the pleasure to work with...course Somerset might be the best but I am biased with him LOL


----------



## Armymedic (25 Nov 2006)

HitorMiss said:
			
		

> best medic I have ever had the pleasure to work with...



Thanks for the qualifier...someday we may work together.  ;D


----------



## HItorMiss (25 Nov 2006)

With you sure...On me, I hope not cause then I forgot to duck again!


----------



## PMedMoe (26 Nov 2006)

I know them both from 2 Fd Amb.  They are both good medics. Yes, Angie did the Ironman a couple of times and always with that smile (or was it a grimace?) on her face!!!
I have to admit that some of Fretter's comments are not exactly what I want to hear from someone being praised as a "woman doing a man's job."  Not to mention her remarks about treating the enemy.  I'm sure everyone feels that way but I wouldn't have made the comment public.


----------

